# Digitopz purchase



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 28, 2018)

So i manage to buy a SX OS License Key from Digitopz
Is Digitopz Legit? Cause if not then ill have to Cancel my order cause they accepted my paypal payment 
and I still haven't Received my License Key.
Is this a Foreign site or american based? Cause if so and if anyone ordered from them before.
How long does it take to get the key?


----------



## Bullseye (Jun 28, 2018)

I bought from digibayz, (didn't buy for switch, tho) it's sister website, it worked good. Maybe this one works the same.


----------



## michigander (Jun 28, 2018)

piracy is bad


----------

